# Video: Big Archery Mule Deer Hunt



## fly4fish (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello. I would like to introduce my self to the forum with a video from my 2012 archery mule deer hunt. I spent a lot of time on it and would like to know what you all think about it. Any feedback is welcome, so don't hesitate to comment or criticize.






I hope you enjoy. If you do, please "LIKE" and watch the others on my channel; one of which I think may be more entertaining, but not as big of a buck (Legalizer). Many more hunts for respectable animals to be released soon, so please subscribe.

Thank You,

Chris Jackson


----------

